# ANOTHER FIRST, SOUS VIDE LOBSTER TAIL



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I'm having some fun with this new sous vide machine.

And I had some lobster tails in the freezer, so why not try them sous vide style.

They were about 10 oz each.













12-23-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






Took the meat out of the tail and dried it off.













12-23-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






Into a vac bag with some butter & lemon slices.













12-23-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






Into the spa. This is a quick one, just about 30 minutes at 132 degrees.













12-23-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






All done!













12-23-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






Plated up with some garlic bread & beans & lentils.













12-23-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 24, 2016






It turned out very good, tender & juicy.

Didn't even need to dip it in melted butter.

Hope some of you get one of these sous vide things tomorrow morning under the tree!

Next up steak!

Merry Christmas to all of my SMF friends!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow, looks really good Al.

I may have been good enough this year, we will see.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok, I have to try this one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Wow, looks really good Al.
> 
> I may have been good enough this year, we will see.


Thanks John!

Good luck!

Al


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Ok, I have to try this one!


Yes you must Charlie!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great, Al! 
The Mrs has a request in for Salmon, so that will be first, but Lobster is definitely on the short list.
What temperature did you use and how long?

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks great, Al!
> The Mrs has a request in for Salmon, so that will be first, but Lobster is definitely on the short list.
> What temperature did you use and how long?
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan!

I set it at 133 degrees & 35 minutes.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks tasty Al! Nice soak! 

Point!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks very good Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Al! Nice soak!
> 
> Point!





Smokin Jay said:


> Looks very good Al!


Thanks a lot fellas!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 13, 2018)

Not sure how I missed this Al.. I'm really late here, but doing SV lobster tails for the first time at the Mrs request... Done a search & this thread was the first to pop up!  I appreciate the detailed post, I'll be following this!  Wishing Judy a Happy Mom's Day!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2018)

Thanks Justin!
Hope yours turn out as good as mine did!
Al


----------

